

Why strong UK employment growth could be really bad news - lkrubner
http://mainlymacro.blogspot.com/2014/07/why-strong-uk-employment-growth-could.html

======
lkrubner
Those of us who work with computers tend to think it is natural that labor
productivity should always increase. Therefore, we owe to ourselves, to our
integrity and intellectual honesty, to confront the possibility, now on view
in the UK, that labor productivity can stagnate for a long period, or perhaps
even decline.

